
Show HN: Instant map chat using Google maps and socket.io - d3vc47
https://round.io/chat
======
brudgers
Interesting idea. Curious if it is open source.

~~~
d3vc47
Feel free to view source. It's basically 250 lines of jacascript, css and html
mixed together in two days. Plus a super simple socket.io server

------
user321
Too weird. Some nice features can be added, like nicknames, private messages
and something.

------
crylics
very fun concept. I guess there is no way around "location spoofing"? I was in
north korea which is obviously not true.

------
user321
Is it down already?

------
adeel4
I like it... add DM.

